# Color (change) Genetics!



## LadyRainicorn (Sep 13, 2017)

.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Black and white with tan markings would be registered as a black and tan with markings also registered as either parti, pied, or white markings depending on the location and amount of white.

Silvering and color change (which are completely different things) are still a bit of a mystery to me. Mario was sired by a white and out of a black and white parti. Neither lightened, but 3/4 puppies were red sable partis that lightened significantly. Nino's parents have had 2 litters. All puppies, black and white and white with cream, held color, except for 1. She was born a dark black and white and has silvered significantly, but only in the mask area. 

I do also want to add that blue is an unacceptable coloring in Havanese and no reputable breeder would have bred the blue dam. I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is one of my favorite websites for pictures and explanations of the different colors of Havanese.

Colours of the Rainbow


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

KarMar said:


> I do also want to add that blue is an unacceptable coloring in Havanese and no reputable breeder would have bred the blue dam. I would look elsewhere.


I know just about nothing on blue coloring. Why is this unacceptable (source)?


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

karidyne said:


> I know just about nothing on blue coloring. Why is this unacceptable (source)?


Blue is beyond the silver coat color. It is a dilute of black pigment. A blue dog will have blue pigment on the nose and rims of the eyes and light eyes. As per the breed standard, a non-chocolate Havanese must have black pigment and dark brown eyes. Two copies of d on the D locus, which leads to an expression of dilution, has been known to cause skin and coat issues in other breeds, though I don't know a ton about the effects it could have on Havanese health. Either way, it is undesirable and a blue dog should not be bred.


----------



## LadyRainicorn (Sep 13, 2017)

.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

The chocolate Havanese you see in the show ring are bb and either Dd or DD. Dogs that are dd and bb will be dilute, with incorrect pigment and therefore not ok per breed standard. Like I said, I am not totally brushed up on the genetics as dilution is typically something you do not have to deal with in well bred Havanese, but skin amd cost issues such as alopecia occur much more frequently in dilute dogs.

I, as well as the majority of the forum, am of the belief that only the best dogs of the breed should be bred. Ideally, this means dogs that have proven their merit in the show ring. Breeding against the standard in such a decisive manner and also not showing the dogs they have that have no disqualifying faults is something that would make me run FAR from a breeder. Any breeder with respect for the breed would place a blue in a pet home and do genetic color testing to eliminate the possibility of producing another. When searching for a breeder, not showing and breeding off colors would be an automatic blacklist.


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Why wouldn't you be able to get your money back? Are deposits typically nonrefundable if you decide to not purchase a puppy altogether?


----------



## LadyRainicorn (Sep 13, 2017)

.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Sent a PM.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The puppies are awfully cute! Truffles was a dark chocolate except for four white paws. Her mom was a chocolate parti and sire a sable chocolate. At seven months she started getting white hairs on her back. My understanding that is called silvering. She looks chocolate, but if you look close there are white hairs throughout her coat. Now I would say her color is milk chocolate. It surprised everyone.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Blue being unacceptable in show or not, those eyes are Gorgeous.
I had a chocolate pom that had hazel eyes, this reminds me of him.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Did you pay the deposit by credit card? I had a situation where I decided to walk away from a breeder as there were too many red flags. She said she would refund my deposit but then didn't. I called my bank to report her and when they contacted her my deposit was refunded right away. You're making a 15+ year commitment with your new puppy so the most important decision right now is selecting a reputable breeder, not color. 

I'm so glad I passed on 2 bad breeders and waited to get the best Havanese for me and my family. I can't imagine my life without my cute, funny, adorable, precious, healthy, affectionate Emmie. She was worth the wait!

Please read this important post in the Puppy forum on Selecting a Reputable Breeder:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/16008-things-look-reputable-breeder.html#post414538


----------

